# Altima SE-R wheels For SALE



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

I am selling my set of Wheels and tires for 1000, if you pick up I will take 150 of the sale price. Below is a photo

Wheels are 18 x 8

Tires are Bridgestone Potenza 225/45/18


----------



## Host47 (Dec 4, 2007)

Those look nice. I'd be interested if only I currently had the funds. If you still have them in January let me know!


----------



## roadkill2_0 (Sep 5, 2007)

still for sale??


----------



## bulletproof (Jan 29, 2008)

*Interested*

I am interested in buying these. Do they have any marks or scrapes...curbrash? Do they balance well with no vibration?


----------



## doobs004 (Feb 27, 2007)

i want these rims and will come pick them up today with cash, i live in jersey... 732 670 9476


----------



## ROCKART (May 21, 2008)

would you be willing to sell just one? or maybe two? 

i know its a dumb question, but i figured id ask....


contact me at [email protected]


----------



## xxxbigwaltaxxx (Oct 5, 2008)

*SEr Wheels for sale*

Hello my name is walter i am very interested in the rims i will pick them up and give u cash. please email me or call me at [email protected] or my cell 6464232359 asap!!


----------



## giovanni4c (Mar 29, 2009)

*se-r rims*

just wanted to know if your still have them up for sale and by the way your car is crazy


----------



## Dlerea (Dec 4, 2005)

Sorry, the wheels were sold some time ago, and thank you for the kind words.


----------



## prolixsolutions (May 12, 2011)

Dlerea said:


> I am selling my set of Wheels and tires for 1000, if you pick up I will take 150 of the sale price. Below is a photo
> 
> Wheels are 18 x 8
> 
> Tires are Bridgestone Potenza 225/45/18


Me say your wheel pictures.. Can you upload some more pictures...can i know about the how many sets you have..
Wheels For sale


----------

